# Golden Retrievers in Field Trials 2013



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

> RV ATR's Gangstaman amateur jam Mississippi Valley spring ft.Max q Maverick derby 3rdl same trial.





> Topbrass Carefree Copper***
> 2nd Place in the Open at Midddle Tennessee Trial on 4/14/13
> at the age of 3 years and 3 months


Just today: Pine Run's Big Gun, CDX, WC ***
2nd place O/H Qualifying at Ohio Valley


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

TNT's Run Raisin MH ***
1st Place Qualifying at Northwest Retriever Trial


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Exellent thread!!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Add to the list:
Lacrosse KC Southern Belle
Qual 2nd, MS Valley RC 4/6/2013

That's 3 so far in 2013 ... only 21 more to go to match 2012


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Smokingold Max Q Maverick
2nd in the Derby at Memphis Am RC 4/19/2013

I think Mav got a 2nd last week also, which should put him at 18 Derby points with a little less than 3 months left before his birthday.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Port Costas Chantilly Lace *** "Lacy"

Open 1st - NorCal Retriever Club - April 5-7 Handled by Tammy
Open 3rd - Lassen Retriever Club - April 19-21 Handled by Tammy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congrarulations Tammy and Lacey. ongrats to the other Goldens as well.


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Just today: Pine Run's Big Gun, CDX, WC ***
> 2nd place O/H Qualifying at Ohio Valley


Congrats to O/H Erick Pfeifer on Gunner's Qualifying 2nd. All that time & effort is paying off...off to play with the big dogs now!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Tammy Z said:


> Port Costas Chantilly Lace *** "Lacy"
> 
> Open 1st - NorCal Retriever Club - April 5-7 Handled by Tammy
> Open 3rd - Lassen Retriever Club - April 19-21 Handled by Tammy


Congratulations, Tammy and Lacy !

Helen


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads Tammy.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Already sent Congrats but have to add...love the handled by "Tammy"


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Plus, Lacy got an Amat. RJ at the April 6th trial and the following weekend, run by Fred (husband), Lacy got an Open and Amateur Jam.
Go Lacy.

Grandma Glenda


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Tammy Z said:


> Port Costas Chantilly Lace *** "Lacy"
> 
> Open 1st - NorCal Retriever Club - April 5-7 Handled by Tammy
> Open 3rd - Lassen Retriever Club - April 19-21 Handled by Tammy


HUGE congratulations!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Let's catch up on some placements:

TOPBRASS CAREFREE COPPER Open 2nd - Middle Tennessee - April 12-14 

TOPBRASS NO TIME TO PAWS SH Open 2nd - South Texas - March 15-17

FIREMARK LITTLE HOT TEE Open 4th - Red River - March 1-3

CFC-CAFC HEADS UP FIRE IN THE HOLE SH OH Amateur 2nd - San Diego - March 22-24

CFC-CAFC HEADS UP TRACKS IN THE TAIGA MH Amateur 2nd - Northwest - April 12-14 (Qualified for Canadian Amateur and Open National)

GOLDBRIARS COPPER BULLET OH Amateur 3rd - Snowbird - March 1-3

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Tammy Z said:


> Let's catch up on some placements:
> 
> TOPBRASS CAREFREE COPPER Open 2nd - Middle Tennessee - April 12-14
> 
> ...


WOW! If Goldens are off to a slow start in minor stakes this year, they sure are lighting some fires in the major stakes! 
Congrats to all!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

New QAA ... #4 for the year (as far as I can tell)


> *Tidewater Retriever Club*
> Happydaugh's Pdq MH, LGM, 6.8 yo,Peter Zelechoski



I'm getting lazy, and just watching Josie's Retriever Results


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Just to correct something mentioned earlier --- CFC CAFC Heads Up Tracks in the Taiga MH WC *** is qualified for the Canadian National Amateur this year (2013) but not for the Open. He was qualified for both last year, but we have not run in Canada this year to qualify for the Open. He has qualified for 7 Canadian Nationals so far.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Congratulations to owner Gal Mettenbrink for the 4th Placement in the Open for Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy *** WCX at Rogue Vally RC April 26-28. "Rainey" was handled by Jerry Patopea.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations to all. Amazing dogs, amazing handlers.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

O.K., you Golden people that are up on these Field Trial statistics...
Here is my question, does *this* make Woody an AFC?
In the AM he has a first a third and a fourth.
In the Open he has 2 seconds handled by Elizabeth. He also has a third and a fourth in the Open, but I am not sure who handled him.
If this win did not cinch the deal, he has got to be pretty close. Very exciting either way, I have reliable sources that tell me how nice Woody is.
Inquiring Golden minds want to know.
Thanks,
Colleen


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

If she did handle him in those other placements, he'd still be a point shy.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

T-Pines said:


> O.K., you Golden people that are up on these Field Trial statistics...
> Here is my question, does *this* make Woody an AFC?
> In the AM he has a first a third and a fourth. 6-1/2 Am points
> In the Open he has 2 seconds handled by Elizabeth. 6 Am points + 6 Open points Total 12-1/2 Am points. One more 2nd would do it.
> ...


Great job!

I think I got that right, but I could be off the mark, so somebody feel free to correct me if I'm off.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification, Troy and Gerry. I goofed on the point value of the 3rds.
Colleen


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Trowsnest Second Wind II*** wins the Q at Colonial Retriever FTC 5/5/2013

Deuce's first field trial!


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie Creek*** Q 2nd at Northeast Tenn RC 5/5/2013


----------

